# USB Problem - MP3 Player wird nicht gefunden



## DaniEichhorn (3. März 2004)

Ich habe seit Wochen ein riesiges Problem (USB oder was auch immer). Ich habe Windows 98 SE, einen ziemlich noch gut laufenden Computer (hab keine Ahnung von den Daten), er macht das Wichtigste, ist aber eben schon ein paar Jahre alt. 

Soweit so gut. Seit 3, 4 Wochen habe ich einen MP3-Player von Rome (MPX MP3 Rome oder so ähnlich), der nur über den USB-Anschluss angeschlossen werden kann. Die Installation und mitgelieferte Treiber installiert er ohne Probleme, sagt er zumindest. Doch sobald ich den Player anschließe, ihn anstelle und das Programm öffnen will sagt er, dass er den Player nicht finden kann und „Check your Battery or USB-Connection“ oder so ähnlich. Ich habe alles mögliche versucht, mir zig Treiber runtergeladen, die für USB-Probleme unter W98 SE laufen sollten, aber nix. Am PC meiner Schwester läuft alles problemlos, am Player liegt es also nicht. Ich durchforste seit Ewigkeiten Foren und habe auch ziemlich viele, fast gleichlautende, Probleme gefunden, aber so recht geholfen hat es mir nicht. Leider steck ich nicht tiefer in der Marterie drin, obwohl ich schon ganz gut durchsehe! 

Nach der Installation des Players bin ich mal in den Gerätemanager reingegangen und habe unter den Eigenschaften des Players folgendes gefunden: Das Geräteladeprogramm NTKERN.VXD konnte den Gerätetreiber nicht laden (Code 2). Wenn ich auf aktualisieren gehe, passiert auch nix weiter. Unter „Treiber-Info“ stehen zwei Treiberdateien, einmal C:/windows/system32/Drivers/MPXROMEu.sys sowie C:/windows/system/vmm32.vxd (ntkern.vxd)

Liegt es womöglich daran? Im Gerätemanager unter USB steht „Universeller serieller BUS Controller und darunter zwei Anstriche mit – AMD 756 PCI/USB Open Host Controller und – USB-Stammhub, beide haben kein Ausrufezeichen, also dürfte da alles okay sein... 

Bitte, bitte helft mir, ich weiß jedenfalls nicht mehr weiter. 

PS: Im BIOS müsste auch alles in Ordnung sein, da hab ich schon geschaut. Aber ansonsten bitte alles idiotensicher erklären, wie ihr seht, habt ihr es mehr oder weniger mit einem Laie zu tun.

Danke Dani
(dani-eichhorn@gmx.de)


----------



## Julien (4. März 2004)

Ich kann dir nur empfehlen mal die nötigsten Windows-Updates zu machen.. und für den Player die neuesten Treiber zu downloaden und installieren.. 

Gruss Jul


----------



## Jasson BR (19. Februar 2005)

*Hab da noch ein naderes Problem*

Ich hab auf meinen mp3 Player jetz schon ein paar meiner lieder überspielt und wollte jetzt den rest machen, aber als ich es überspielen wolte kam immer wieder die meldung, dass das Gerät einen Fehler entdeckt hat. Also hab ich immer wieder nach dem Fehler gesucht und schließlich gesehen dass auf den Liedern die ich überspielen konnte keine Lizenz drauf war auf denen die ich nicht überspieln konnte schon...

Also meine Frage: Bekommt man die Lizenz irgendwie weg?

Danke schonmal im voraus

MfG
Jasson BR


----------

